# beginner stopped gaining after 4 weeks



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have just started weight training again after 3 years. I am really skinny weighing only 68kg. I have been eating 6 meals a day for the last 4 weeks and have gained around 3.5kg. My diet is is follows

Meal 1:

2 Toasts (40g carbs) and 40g whey protien

Meal 2:

Banana and 50g Protien

Meal 3:

Basmati Rice and chicken breast

Meal 4:

Banana and 50g protien

Meal 5:

Prograin shake (68g carbs and 30g protien)

Meal 6:

Basmati rice and chicken Breast.

Meal 7:

Over the last 2 days I have added another prograin shake before going to bed.

I have noticed that for the last week, i have not made any gains and seem to hit a plateau in the gym. Do i need to simply eat more and if so what is best? or should i go back to three meals a day and try bulking again in a few weeks?

I am currently going to the gym 3 times a week, doing total body workouts.

I am not taking any steroids, just creatine, multi vitamins.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Rizwan


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome

you have hit a plateau? but you have increased your weight?

anyway

Some questions

How much of a calorie surplus have you created in those 3 years and at what increments

What methods of progression have you applied to training?

How have you used dietary fat in your protocol?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

just give it time mate, i stalled on 11 stone for ages, next thing i was 11 stone 8

and also LS's questoins


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

I joined the gym 4 weeks ago. Previous to this, i have not trained for 3 years and never could gain weight.

I added 900 calories per day since I started 4 weeks ago. I stopped gaining weight and added two bananas, 100g of protien and 3 tbl spoons of udo's choice (dietary fat) per day to my diet. I have been checking every day but not gaining weight.

In terms of progression, I try and lift heavier weights every time i go to the gym, but over the last week, i dont seem to progressing.

In total i think i am hitting 3200 calories per day! so not sure what to do from here?


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

it takes time last time i was 78kg now im 88  i cant remember being inbetween it just seems to be there when you wake up in the morning lol

good luck


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

> so not sure what to do from here?


tunr 4 weeks into 2 years and report back

as you go, read and post on the forum here but the first 4 weeks of training are CNS based and weight comes later, muscle even later


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

what do you mean by CNS?

I want to know if I should continue eating what I am? or if I need to eat even more?

Thanks for advice


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

if you've gained on your current diet keep at it mate

patients is the best thing you can have in this sport

not sure if i spelt patients right, patience or patients lol

the one involving time rather than people is what you want..patience


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I am going to continue training hard, and ill hopefully put on some more weight.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

rizla2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have noticed that for the last week, i have not made any gains and seem to hit a plateau in the gym. Do i need to simply eat more and if so what is best? or should i go back to three meals a day and try bulking again in a few weeks?
> 
> ...


One week without gains is not a cause for concern...IMO wait awhile longer and make sure your gains have really stopped...*If that diet is still giving you gains I wouldn't quit* until your ready to completely revamp your diet...that current one has some problems...


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

> that current one has some problems...


Anything that I should change in my diet to improve?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

good good boyo! just weigh yourself less, once a month will do mate!

otherwise you'll wide up back in this thread with the same questions times on ya side fella!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

rizla2000 said:


> Anything that I should change in my diet to improve?


alot more meat! theres more shakes than real food!

seeds and nuts, rice etc


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Newbie not gained yet!! :blink: Think yourself lucky.


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks mrdaveyk Will add more solids into diet and cut back on shakes!

will post back with results!


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am taking this very seriously so trying to get as much as advice as possible. I want to put mistakes right at the beginning rather than later


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

rizla2000 said:


> I am taking this very seriously so trying to get as much as advice as possible. I want to put mistakes right at the beginning rather than later


Good attitude...that will help...*You should think about starting a journal in the journal section *to help you keep track of your progress and give others a chance to see where they may be able to help...We will be here for you along the way but your gonna have to put in your study time...When you can't figure something out after reading a few times then maybe post a question...the more specific the question the better answers you will get...Cheers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

good on ya mate! got a good frame of mind

dont think of it as mistakes, more like stepping stones










meaning if you fall off you drown

hehe na but seriously stay focused and yourll go a long way mate


----------



## rizla2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If anything is lacking in yer diet it may be good fats ... mono and poly .... try nut munching (the dietry sort  ) ... could help with hormone levels ... add a bit of testosterone in yer ... correct me if im wrong please somebody ... :whistling:


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree, more nuts, good fats are essential in gaining weight. I'd say a few vegetables also.

For me, real food over protein shakes any day. Ronnie Coleman rarely had protein shakes, he ate big macs 

Also perhaps just generally eat more


----------

